# lets do some burgers



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*oops---lets do some burgers*
*Lamb Burgers*

_1 lb. ground lamb_
_1 tbsp. Dijon mustard_
_1 tbsp. lemon_
_1 tbsp. onion, minced_
_1 clove garlic, minced_
_1/2 tsp. dried rosemary, crushed_
_1/2 tsp. salt or to taste_
_1/4 tsp. pepper_
_4 hamburger buns, hard rolls or pitas_
_Sliced cucumbers_
_Sliced tomatoes_
_Ranch salad dressing_

Mix ground lamb, mustard, lemon, onion, garlic, rosemary, salt and pepper. Form into patties. Grill until no longer pink. Serve on buns with cucumbers, tomatoes and ranch dressing.

*Sausage Burgers With Grill-Roasted Peppers*

_1 med. red bell pepper_



*FOR THE BURGERS:*

_2 lbs. coarsely ground pork shoulder_
_2 tsp. salt_
_1 tsp. paprika_
_1 tsp. ground red pepper_
_1 tsp. ground fennel_
_4 hamburger buns_
_4 slices Fontina cheese_
_1 bunch arugula or soft lettuce_

Grill the bell pepper over direct medium heat until evenly charred on all sides, 10 to 12 minutes, turning every 3 to 5 minutes. Remove the pepper from the grill and place in a paper bag; close tightly. Let stand 10 to 15 minutes to steam off the skin. Remove the pepper from the bag and peel away the charred skin. Cut off the top and remove the seeds. Cut the pepper into strips. Set aside.
To make the burgers: In a small bowl combine the burger ingredients. Add 1/4 cup of water and mix. Shape the meat into four patties of equal size and thickness. Grill over direct medium heat until the juices run clear, about 10 minutes, turning once halfway through grilling time. During the last 30 seconds, grill the buns over direct medium heat until lightly toasted. Serve the burgers hot on the toasted buns and top with cheese, grilled peppers, and lettuce. 


*Game Day Hamburgers*

_2 lbs. ground beef_
_2 (1.4 oz.) envs. dehydrated onion soup mix_
_1 lg. potato, shredded_
_1 c. grated Swiss cheese_
_1 c. chopped fresh mushrooms_

Preheat grill for high heat. In a medium bowl, mix together potato, cheese, and mushrooms. In a large bowl, mix hamburger with onion soup mix. Form into patties. Make a pocket in each hamburger, stuff with potato mix, and seal. When ready to grill, brush grate with oil. Cook over high heat for 3 to 5 minutes on each side. Serve hot. Makes 4 to 6 burgers.


*Tex-Mex Burgers*

_1/3 c. shredded lettuce_
_2 tbsp. barbecue sauce_
_1/8 c. shredded Pepper Jack cheese_
_Sliced scallions_

Place grilled hamburgers on a bun and top with barbecue sauce. Add shredded cheese and sliced scallions


*Trail Burgers*

_1/3 c. barbecue sauce_
_20 oz. can pork and beans_
_Chopped onions and/or green bell peppers_

Add barbecue sauce to can of pork and beans and heat. Spoon mixture over grilled hamburgers, sprinkle with chopped onions and/or green bell peppers.


*BBQ Pizza Hamburgers*

_1 1/2 lbs. ground beef_
_1/3 c. grated Parmesan cheese_
_1/4 c. finely chopped onion_
_1/4 c. chopped pitted ripe olives_
_1 tsp. salt_
_1 tsp. oregano, crushed_
_Dash pepper_
_1 (6 oz.) can tomato paste_
_4 slices Mozzarella cheese, cut in half_
_8 cherry tomatoes_
_8 hamburger buns, split and toasted_

Combine meat with Parmesan cheese, onion, olives, salt, oregano, pepper, and tomato paste and blend. Shape meat into 8 patties. Broil on grill over medium coals for 10 minutes. Turn and top each patty with Mozzarella slice and halved cherry tomatoes. Broil for 5 minutes longer or to desired doneness. Top with additional cherry tomatoes and ripe olives.


*Southwestern Burgers*

_2 lbs. lean ground beef_
_1 (1.25 oz.) pkg. taco seasoning ,ix_
_1/2 c. Four Cheese Mexican blend_
_8 hamburger buns_

Combine beef and seasoning mix in large bowl. Shape into 8 balls. Make a well in center of each; place 2 tablespoons cheese in each well. Enclose the well and flatten into patties. Grill or broil for 4 to 5 minutes on each side or until no longer pink in center. Serve on buns with salsa.


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Grilled Honey-Soy Chicken
*_ 
1/3 c. orange juice
2 tbsp. reduced-sodium soy sauce
2 tbsp. honey
2 tsp. lemon-pepper seasoning
1 tsp. ground ginger
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
4 med. skinless, boneless chicken breast halves (about 12 oz. total)
4 whole wheat hamburger buns
4 lettuce leaves
1 med. plum tomato, sliced
_ 
In a shallow, nonmetallic dish combine orange juice, soy sauce, honey, lemon-pepper seasoning, ginger, and garlic powder. Set aside.
Place each chicken breast half between 2 pieces of plastic wrap. Working from center to the edges, pound lightly with the flat side of a meat mallet to an even thickness. Remove plastic wrap. Place chicken pieces in marinade. Cover and chill for 4 to 6 hours or overnight.
Remove chicken from marinade, reserving marinade. To grill, place chicken on an uncovered grill directly over medium coals. Grill about 12 minutes or until tender and no longer pink, turning and brushing chicken with marinade once. Discard any remaining marinade. (Or, place chicken on the unheated rack of a broiler pan. Broil 4- to 5-inches from heat, about 7 minutes, turning and brushing chicken with marinade once.)
Split buns and place on grill rack or broiler pan for 1 to 2 minutes to toast. Serve chicken breasts on toasted buns. Top each with lettuce and tomato slices. 

*Red River Burgers
*_ 
1/2 c. chopped green onion or finely chopped white onion
2 tbsp. fine dry bread crumbs
2 sm. red serrano peppers, seeded and finely chopped
3 canned chipotle peppers in adobo sauce, chopped
1/2 tsp. salt
1 lb. lean ground beef
4 whole wheat hamburger buns, split, or eight 1-inch-thick slices of bread
1/2 to 3/4 c. roasted red pepper catsup, roasted garlic catsup, or other purchased flavored catsup (optional)
2 med. tomatoes, sliced (optional)
1 med. red onion, sliced (optional)
4 sm. red serrano peppers (optional)
_ 
Combine green onion or white onion, bread crumbs, serrano peppers, chipotle peppers, and salt in a large mixing bowl. Add beef; mix well. Shape meat mixture into four 3/4-inch-thick patties.
For a charcoal grill, place patties on the grill pack directly over medium coals. Grill, uncovered, for 14 to 18 minutes or until an instant-read thermometer inserted into the side of patty registers 160Â°F, turning once.
For a gas grill, preheat grill. Reduce heat to medium. Place patties on the grill rack; cover and grill as above.
Grill or toast buns or bread. Serve burners on grilled or toasted buns or bread topped, if desired, with flavored catsup, tomato slices, red onion slices, and serrano peppers. 


*Italian Burgers
*_ 
1 lb. lean ground beef
1 sm. onion, minced
3/4 c. grated Parmesan cheese
1/4 c. minced fresh parsley
1 lg. egg, lightly beaten
2 tbsp. dried Italian seasoning
3/4 tsp. pepper
1/2 tsp. garlic salt
1/4 tsp. fennel seeds
4 (1 oz.) Provolone cheese slices
4 English muffins, split
1/2 c. tomato pasta sauce
Garnish: fresh basil sprigs
_ 
Combine first 9 ingredients; shape into 4 patties. Grill covered with grill lid, over medium-high heat (350Â° to 400Â°) 7 to 8 minutes on each side or until beef is no longer pink. Top patties with cheese, and grill 1 more minute or until cheese melts.
Place muffins on grill, cut sides down, and grill 1 minute or until lightly toasted. Top each muffin bottom with 2 tablespoons pasta sauce, a hamburger patty, and muffin tops. Garnish, if desired, and serve with your favorite potato chips.


*Portobello Mushroom Burgers
*_ 
1 1/2 c. mesquite wood chips
1/3 c. olive oil
1 tbsp. minced garlic
1 med.-size purple onion, cut into 6 slices
6 lg. portobello mushroom caps
6 hamburger buns, split
1 c. light mayonnaise
1/3 c. chopped fresh basil
2 tbsp. Dijon mustard
1 tsp. lemon juice
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. pepper
6 romaine lettuce leaves
2 tomatoes, cut into 6 slices each
_ 
Soak wood chips in water at least 30 minutes; drain. Prepare a charcoal fire on grill; scatter woodchips over hot coals. Whisk together oil and garlic; brush on both sides of onion and mushrooms. Grill onion and mushrooms, covered with grill lid, over medium-high heat (350Â° to 400Â°) 4 minutes on each side or until tender. Grill bun halves, cut sides down, 2 minutes or until lightly browned.
Stir together mayonnaise and next 5 ingredients. Layer 6 bottom bun halves evenly with lettuce, onion, mushrooms, mayonnaise mixture, and 2 tomato slices; top with remaining bun halves.


*Grilled Mozzarella Cheeseburgers With Dried Tomato & Arugula Pesto
*_ 
1 lg. red onion
2 lbs. ground beef
3/4 c. dried tomato and arugula pesto, or to taste
6 oz. Mozzarella, cut into 6 slices
Olive oil for brushing onion
6 hamburger buns, grilled lightly if desired
_ 
To make the cheeseburgers: Prepare grill. Cut six 1/4-inch thick slices from center of onion and reserve. Divide beef into 6 portions. Form indentation in each portion and spoon rounded teaspoon pesto into each indentation. Form beef portions into six 3/4-inch-thick patties, enclosing pesto completely. Grill patties on an oiled rack set 5- to 6-inches over glowing coals 5 minutes. Turn burgers and grill 3 minutes more. Top burgers with Mozzarella and grill 2 minutes more, or until just cooked through. Transfer burgers to a platter and let stand while grilling onion. Brush onion on both sides with oil and grill until softened and browned, about 3 minutes on each side.
Spread pesto on both sides of buns and make sandwiches with onion and burgers.
*FOR THE PESTO:
*_ 
1 1/2 c. packed arugula, washed well and spun dry
1/3 c. drained bottled dried tomatoes packed in oil
1/4 c. olive oil
3 tbsp. freshly grated Parmesan
2 tbsp. pine nuts, toasted golden and cooled
1 lg. garlic clove, chopped and mashed to a paste with 1/2 tsp. salt
A pinch sugar
_ 
To make the pesto: In a food processor blend together all ingredients with salt and pepper to taste until smooth. Pesto keeps, surface covered with plastic wrap, chilled, 1 week. Makes about 1 cup.


*Burgers Does The Blues
*_ 
1/4 lb. Bleu cheese
3 lbs. lean ground beef
1/2 c. fresh chives, minced
1/4 tsp. hot pepper sauce
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp. coarsely ground black pepper
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. dry mustard
12 hamburger buns
_ 
Crumble the Bleu cheese into a large mixing bowl, and then thoroughly combine with ground beef, chives, hot pepper sauce, Worcestershire sauce, black pepper, salt and mustard. Cover and refrigerate for 2 hours. 
Preheat an outdoor grill for high heat, and lightly oil grate. Lightly press the meat into about 12 patties. Cook on preheated grill until browned on both sides and to your desired doneness. Serve on hamburger buns.


----------



## bigal (May 5, 2007)

WOW!  I've never got into burgers before!  Thanks!

Right now I'm doin burgers.......the easy way.  Here's my recipe:
6 burgers bought at groc store, sliced ready
rub w/worches sauce
pinch of k.salt
pinch of groung pepper
pinch of garlic pwdr
pinch of some steak rub leftover in pantry
smoke from hickory

Smoke'n at 250*, been on for 30min, will take another 30min probably.

easy, easy, easy


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Special Weekender Burgers
*_ 
1 lb. ground beef
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 tbsp. extra-virgin olive oil
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
1/2 tsp. dried basil leaves
4 hamburger buns, split
_ 
Preheat an outdoor grill for high heat. Mix together the ground beef, garlic, olive oil, salt, pepper and basil. Divide into 4 balls, and flatten into patties. 
Fry the patties for about 3 to 5 minutes on each side, or to desired doneness. The internal temperature should be at least 160Â°. Remove from grill and place into hamburger buns. Top with desired toppings and condiments. 


*Tasty Tuna
*_ 
1 (6 oz.) can tuna, drained
1 egg
1/2 c. Italian seasoned bread crumbs
1/3 c. minced onion
1/4 c. minced celery
1/4 c. minced red bell pepper
1/4 c. mayonnaise
2 tbsp. chili sauce
1/2 tsp. dried dill weed
1/4 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. ground black pepper
1 dash hot pepper sauce
1 dash Worcestershire sauce
4 hamburger buns
1 tomato, sliced
4 leaves of lettuce (optional)
_ 
Combine tuna, egg, bread crumbs, onion, celery, red bell pepper, mayonnaise, chili sauce, dill, salt, pepper, hot pepper sauce and Worcestershire sauce; mix well. Shape into 4 patties (mixture will be very soft and delicate). Refrigerate for 30 minutes to make the patties easier to handle, if desired. 
Spray outdoor grill with nonstick spray. Grill tuna patties 3 to 4 minutes per side. Cook thoroughly. Serve on buns, using lettuce and tomato as garnish. 


*Zorba Burgers
*_ 
1 c. mayonnaise
2 tsp. minced garlic
2 lbs. ground lamb
1/4 c. bread crumbs
1 bulb fennel, chopped
3 tbsp. shallots, minced
1 tsp. dried oregano
1/2 tsp. salt
Ground black pepper to taste
6 hamburger buns
_ 
In a small bowl, mix together mayonnaise and minced garlic. Cover and refrigerate for at least 2 hours. Preheat grill for high heat. 
Mix together lamb, bread crumbs, fennel, shallot, oregano and salt. Form into 3/4 inch thick patties and sprinkle black pepper over surfaces. 
Brush grate with oil and place burgers on grill. Cook for 3 to 5 minutes per side, turning once, or until done. Serve on buns with garlic mayonnaise. 


*Turkey Tongue Turners
*_ 
1 1/2 lbs. extra-lean ground turkey breast
1 (1 oz.) pkg. dry onion soup mix
1/2 tsp. ground black pepper
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
1 1/2 tbsp. soy sauce
1 sm. egg, lightly beaten
5 hamburger buns
_ 
In a large bowl, combine ground turkey, soup mix, pepper, garlic powder, soy sauce and egg. Put mixture in the refrigerator for 5 to 10 minutes, then take it out and shape into patties. 
Cook on medium-high heat on the barbecue for 20 to 40 minutes. Cook until the inside of the burger is whitish in color. Add the "works": lettuce, tomato, avocado, sprouts, onions, mayonnaise, mustard and ketchup. 


*Helenic Burger
*_ 
1 c. mayonnaise
2 tsp. minced garlic
2 lbs. ground lamb
1/4 c. bread crumbs
1 bulb fennel, chopped
3 tbsp. shallots, minced
1 tsp. dried oregano
1/2 tsp. salt
Ground black pepper to taste
6 hamburger buns
_ 
In a small bowl, mix together mayonnaise and minced garlic. Cover and refrigerate for at least 2 hours. Preheat grill for high heat. 
Mix together lamb, bread crumbs, fennel, shallot, oregano and salt. Form into 3/4 inch thick patties and sprinkle black pepper over surfaces. 
Brush grate with oil and place burgers on grill. Cook for 3 to 5 minutes per side, turning once or until done. Serve on buns with garlic mayonnaise. 


*Veggie Burgers With Attitude
*_ 
1 pkg. Green Giant patties, thawed
1/4 c. ketchup
2 tsp. mustard
2 tsp. vegetarian Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp. crushed garlic or garlic paste
1 tsp. liquid smoke
1/8 tsp. salt
1 tsp. ground black pepper
1 pkg. goat cheese, sliced into thin rounds
2 c. field greens
3 roma tomatoes, chopped into sm. pieces
1 red onion, separated into strips
Sun-dried tomato spread
Cracked wheat hamburger buns (or your favorite type)
_ 
Mix first 8 ingredients together well. Form into patties (should make between 4 to 5). Cook on the grill over medium-hot heat, 3 to 4 minutes each side, or until done. Serve on buns with goat cheese, field greens, roma tomatoes, red onion strips, and sun-dried tomato spread.


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Veggie-Filled Burgers
*_ 
2 tbsp. milk
1/2 c. carrots, finely shredded
1/4 c. green onion, finely sliced
1/4 c. soft whole wheat bread crumbs
1/4 tsp. dried Italian seasoning, crushed
1/4 tsp. garlic salt
1/8 tsp. pepper
3/4 lb. lean ground turkey or chicken
1/4 c. Dijon-style mustard
1/2 tsp. curry powder
4 whole wheat hamburger buns, toasted
4 fresh lettuce leaves (optional)
1/2 c. shredded zucchini (optional)
1 med. sliced tomato (optional)
2 to 3 tbsp. curry mustard (optional)
_ 
Stir together milk, carrot, green onion, bread crumbs, Italian seasoning, garlic salt, and pepper in a medium bowl. Add ground turkey; mix well. Shape the mixture into 4 (1/2 inch thick) patties. Lightly grease the grill rack. 
For a charcoal grill, place patties on the greased grill rack directly over medium-hot coals. Grill, uncovered, about 12 minutes or until an instant-read thermometer inserted into the side of a patty registers 165Â°, turning once. 
For a gas grill, preheat grill. Reduce heat to medium-hot. Place patties on grill rack; cover and grill patties as directed in step 2. 
Meanwhile, stir together mustard and curry powder. Serve patties on buns topped, if desired, with lettuce leaves, shredded zucchini, sliced tomato, and curry mustard mixture. 


*Inside-Out Cheeseburger
*_ 
1 lb. lean ground beef
4 (1 oz.) slices deli American cheese
4 hamburger buns
_ 
Heat gas grill on medium or charcoal grill until coals are ash white. Meanwhile, shape ground beef into 8 (1/2 inch thick) patties. Place 1 slice cheese on top of each of 4 patties. Top each with 1 meat patty; press around edges to seal. 
Place patties on grill. Grill, turning once, until burgers are cooked through (15 to 18 minutes). 

*Pork Patties With Tangy-Sweet 
*Barbecue Sauce
_ 
1 c. catsup
1/2 c. brown sugar, packed
1/3 c. granulated sugar
3 tbsp. cooking oil
2 tbsp. vinegar
1 tbsp. honey
2 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 lb. lean ground pork
1 tsp. sausage seasoning
8 slices Texas toast or
4 hamburger buns or Kaiser rolls, split
4 leaf lettuce
4 onion slices
_ 
In a medium saucepan, combine catsup, brown sugar, granulated sugar, cooking oil, vinegar, honey, and Worcestershire sauce. Stir over medium heat until the sugars dissolve and sauce is hot. Cover and refrigerate up to 1 week. 
Combine ground pork and sausage seasoning in a large mixing bowl. Form mixture into 4 (3/4 inch thick) patties. 
For a charcoal grill, place patties on the grill rack directly over medium coals. Grill, uncovered, for 14 to 18 minutes or until an instant-read thermometer inserted into the center of a patty registers 160Â°. Turn patties halfway through cooking time and brush with sauce. 
For a gas grill, preheat grill. Reduce heat to medium. Place patties on the grill rack; cover and grill as directed in step 3. 
Serve patties on Texas toast or buns topped with lettuce and onion slices. Pass additional sauce. Makes 4 servings. 
 

*Pepperoni Pizza Burgers
*_ 
1 lg. egg, beaten
1/4 c. fine dry bread crumbs
1 (8 oz.) can pizza sauce
1/2 tsp. dried basil or oregano, crushed
1/4 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 lb. lean ground beef
2 oz. pepperoni, finely chopped
6 hamburger buns, split and toasted
1/3 c. shredded Mozzarella cheese
_ 
In a medium mixing bowl, combine egg, bread crumbs, 2 tablespoons of the pizza sauce, basil or oregano, salt, and pepper. Add ground beef and pepperoni; mix well. Shape meat mixture into 6 (3/4 inch thick) patties. 
Grill burgers directly over medium coals for 14 to 18 minutes, or until center reaches 160Â°, turning once halfway through grilling. 
Meanwhile, in a small saucepan, heat the remaining pizza sauce. Place burgers on the bottom halves of the buns. Spoon some of the remaining pizza sauce over the burgers. Sprinkle burgers with Mozzarella cheese. Top with remaining bun halves. Pass any remaining pizza sauce. Makes 6 servings. 


*Grilled All-American Burgers
*_ 
1 clove garlic, minced, or 2 tbsp. finely chopped onion
2 tbsp. catsup
1 tbsp. steak sauce
1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp. sugar
1 tsp. cooking oil
2 to 3 dashes bottled hot pepper sauce
1 lb. lean ground beef
1/4 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
4 hamburger buns
4 American cheese slices (optional)
4 lettuce leaves (optional)
4 tomato slices (optional)
4 red onion slices (optional)
4 pickle slices (optional)
1 tsp. vinegar
_ 
For sauce, in a small saucepan, combine garlic or onion, catsup, steak sauce, Worcestershire sauce, sugar, cooking oil, vinegar, and hot pepper sauce. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer, uncovered, for 5 minutes. Remove from heat; set aside. 
In a medium mixing bowl, combine ground beef, salt, and pepper; mix well. Shape meat mixture into 4 (3/4 inch thick) patties. 
*TO COOK BY INDIRECT GRILL METHOD:
*In a covered grill, arrange preheated coals around a drip pan. Test for medium heat above the pan. Place meat on the grill rack over the drip pan. Cover and grill for 20 to 24 minutes or until instant-read thermometer inserted in side of burger registers 160Â°, turning once halfway through grilling time and brushing frequently with sauce during the last 5 minutes of grilling. 
*TO COOK BY DIRECT GRILL METHOD:
*Grill meat on the grill rack of an uncovered grill directly over medium coals for 14 to 18 minutes, or until no pink remains, turning once halfway through grilling time and brushing frequently with sauce. 
To serve, split and toast the buns on the grill. Serve patties in buns with cheese, lettuce, tomato, red onion, and pickle, if desired. Makes 4 servings. 
Make-Ahead Tip: Prepare sauce; cover and chill up to 24 hours. Prepare and shape burgers. Cover with plastic wrap and chill up to 2 hours before grilling. 


*Burgers With Green Chile Mayo
*_ 
2 lbs. lean ground beef
1 (16 oz.) jar Mild Salsa Prima Homestyle 
2 lg. eggs
1 (1.25 oz.) pkg. taco seasoning mix
3/4 c. mayonnaise
1 (4 oz.) can diced green chiles
12 hamburger buns
_ 
Combine beef, 3/4 cup salsa, eggs and seasoning mix in large bowl. Shape into 12 burgers. 
Place mayonnaise and green chiles in blender; cover. Blend until almost smooth. 
Grill or broil burgers, turning once, until no longer pink in center. Serve on buns topped with green chile mayonnaise and remaining salsa.


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Grilled Nacho Cheeseburgers*

_8 frozen lean ground beef patties_
_1/2 to 1 tsp. garlic pepper_
_1/2 c. mild or spicy Nacho cheese sauce_
_8 green onions, sliced_
_8 hamburger buns, split and toasted_

Heat coals or gas grill for direct heat. Sprinkle 1 side of each frozen ground beef patty with garlic pepper. 
Cover and grill patties, pepper side up, 4 to 5 inches from medium heat about 10 minutes for medium doneness, turning once. During last minute of grilling, spoon 1 tablespoon cheese sauce onto each patty; spread slightly. Cover and grill until cheese sauce begins to melt. Sprinkle with onions. Serve on buns. 

*Grilled Daytona Spicy Burgers*

_3 lbs. ground beef_
_3 garlic cloves, finely chopped_
_1 1/2 tsp. chili powder_
_1 1/2 tsp. salt_
_3/4 tsp. pepper_
_3/4 tsp. ground red pepper (cayenne)_
_12 hamburger buns, split and toasted_

Heat coals or gas grill for direct heat. Mix all ingredients except buns. Shape into 12 patties, each about 3/4 inch thick. 
Cover and grill patties 3 to 4 inches from medium heat 10 to 11 minutes, turning once, until no longer pink in center and juice is clear. Serve on buns. 


*Grilled Ranch Turkey Burgers*

_Ground turkey_
_Ranch dressing_
_Onion, finely chopped (if desired)_
_Hamburger buns, split_

Mix turkey, dressing and onion (about 1/3 cup dressing and 2 tablespoons onion for each pound of turkey). Shape into patties, about 1 inch thick. 
Heat coals or gas grill for direct heat. Cover and grill patties 4 to 6 inches from medium heat 14 to 16 minutes, turning once, until no longer pink in center. Serve on buns. 

*Cheese-Stuffed Turkey Burgers*

_3 lbs. ground turkey breast_
_1 to 2 jalapeno chilies, seeded and chopped_
_1 c. diced Monterey Jack cheese with jalapeno peppers_
_3/4 tsp. pepper_
_1 1/2 c. Thick 'n Chunky salsa_
_12 hamburger buns, split and toasted _
_12 slices tomato_
_Additional Thick 'n Chunky salsa, if desired_

Heat coals or gas grill. Mix turkey, chilies, cheese, pepper and 1 1/2 cups salsa. Shape mixture into 12 patties, each about 3/4 inch thick. 
Cover and grill patties 4 to 6 inches from medium heat 12 to 15 minutes, turning once, until no longer pink in center. Serve on buns with tomato slices and additional salsa. 

*Burger With Cheese & Grilled Green Chilies*

_2 lbs. ground beef_
_3 grilled poblano peppers, seeded and sliced in thirds_
_6 slices yellow Cheddar cheese_
_6 hamburger rolls_
_Baby red oak lettuce_
_Pickled red onions_
_Roasted Poblano Vinaigrette_
_Salt and freshly ground black pepper_

Prepare a wood or charcoal fire and let it burn down to embers. In a large mixing bowl, season Angus beef with salt and pepper. Refrigerate until ready to use. When ready to use, form into 1 inch thick disks. 
Grill for 5 minutes on each side for medium-rare. During the last 5 minutes, top with Cheddar cheese. When finished grilling, on one half of the roll, place the burger and top with baby red oak, poblano peppers, vinaigrette and pickled red onions. 

*Grilled Tuna Burger With Spicy Mango Ketchup*

_2 lbs. minced fresh tuna_
_2 tbsp. whole grain mustard_
_2 tbsp. capers, minced_
_1/4 c. cilantro, minced_
_1/4 c. scallions, minced_
_1 tbsp. chipotle puree_
_Spicy Mango Ketchup_

Prepare a wood or charcoal fire and let is burn down to embers. In a large mixing bowl, combine all ingredients and season to taste with salt and pepper. Refrigerate until ready to use. When ready to use, form into 1 inch thick patties. 
Brush tuna burgers with olive oil and season with salt and pepper. Grill for 1 minute on each side for rare. Serve on hamburger roll with Spicy Mango Ketchup.

*Hobo's On The Grill*

_*1 lb. hamburger*_
_*5 to 6 med. potatoes, peeled and diced*_
_*3 to 4 carrots, peeled and diced*_
_*1 lg. onion, chopped (optional)*_

First, place down 4 sheets of heavy aluminum foil, about 10 to 12 inches long. Spray Pam over each sheet. Then divide up raw hamburger and crumble on each sheet of foil. Over the hamburger, add carrots, potatoes and onion or any other vegetables your family likes. Season with salt, pepper and catsup to taste. Center the food in foil. Then bring the two opposite sides of foil together and fold them down. Seal over the food, then roll or twist the two remaining open ends together so food will be completely sealed in. Place foil packs on grill (medium coals). Flip them over from time to time. Food is usually done in 30 to 45 minutes. Open one pack and test with fork. Can be eaten right from foil or pour out on plate. Also works well in oven.


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

last ones

*Terrific Teriyaki Burgers
*_ 
1 1/2 c. soft bread crumbs
1/4 c. chopped onion
1/4 c. water
2 tbsp. sugar
1 tbsp. soy sauce
1 clove garlic, minced
Dash of ground ginger
1 1/2 lbs. lean ground beef
6 hamburger buns, split and toasted
Sliced cucumbers (optional)
Lettuce leaves (optional)
_ 
Stir together the soft bread crumbs, onion, water, sugar, soy sauce, garlic and ground ginger in a large mixing bowl. Add the ground beef and mix well. Shape the meat mixture into 6 (3/4 inch) thick patties.
For a charcoal grill, place patties on the grill rack directly over medium coals. Grill uncovered for 15 to 18 minutes or until an instant read thermometer inserted into the side of a patty registers 160Â°, turning once.
For a gas grill, preheat grill. Reduce heat to medium. Place patties on the grill rack; cover and grill as above. Serve burgers in buns topped, if desired, with sliced cucumbers and lettuce. 

*Aluminum Foil Dinners
 
3 lbs. hamburger
12 sm. potatoes
8 med. carrots
3 lg. onions
Salt & pepper
Few drops water
* 
Wrap in aluminum foil (heavy duty double). Bake hamburger pattie and cut up vegetables about 20 minutes on coals. Turn several times. Serves 12.
 

*Bleu Cheese Hamburgers
*_ 
1/4 lb. bleu cheese
3 lbs. lean ground beef
1/2 c. minced fresh chives
1/4 tsp. hot pepper sauce
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp. coarsely ground black pepper
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. dry mustard
12 hamburger buns
_ 
Crumble the bleu cheese into a large mixing bowl, and then thoroughly combine with ground beef, chives, hot pepper sauce, Worcestershire sauce, black pepper, salt, and mustard. Cover and refrigerate for 2 hours.
Preheat an outdoor grill for high heat, and lightly oil grate. Lightly press the meat into about 12 patties. Cook on preheated grill until browned on both sides and to your desired doneness. Serve on hamburger buns.

*Sausage Burgers
*_ 
1 lb. sausage
1 lb. ground beef
1/8 c. finely chopped peeled onions
1 1/2 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
8 hamburger guns
_ 
In large bowl combine together sausage, ground beef, onion, Worcestershire sauce and garlic powder. Divide evenly into 8 pieces. Form solid patties to thickness desired. Grill burgers over medium hot coals until well done, about 7 to 8 minutes.

*Turkey Burgers Italian
*_ 
1 lb. fresh ground turkey
2 tbsp. chopped fresh basil leaves
1 tsp. paprika
1 tsp. finely chopped fresh garlic
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. ground black pepper
4 slices Mozzarella cheese
4 whole wheat hamburger buns
2 Roma tomatoes, sliced
_ 
Prepare grill; heat until coals are ash white. Meanwhile, combine ground turkey, basil, paprika, garlic, salt and pepper in medium bowl. Shape into 4 (1/4-inch thick) patties. Place patties on grill. Grill, turning once, until cooked through (12 to 15 minutes). Top each burger with 1 slice cheese; continue grilling until cheese is melted (1 minute). To serve, place burgers on buns; top with tomatoes.

*Scandinavian Hamburgers
*_ 
1 lb. ground beef
1/4 c. catsup
1 tbsp. instant minced onion
2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. pepper
1 tsp. celery seed
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1/2 c. red wine vinegar
1/4 c. salad oil
1/2 tsp. dill weed
2 med. red onions, thinly sliced
1 loaf rye bread or 8 rye buns
_ 
In large bowl, mix meat, catsup, instant minced onion, salt, pepper, celery seed, and garlic powder. Shape mixture into 16 thin patties; chill. Mix vinegar, oil, and dill weed. Place onion slices in shallow glass dish; pour vinegar mixture over onions. Cover; refrigerate at least 30 minutes. Wrap rye bread in a single thickness heavy-duty aluminum foil. Place on grill 4-inches from medium coals. Heat 20 minutes, turning occasionally.
Remove onions from marinade; reserve marinade. Place hamburgers on grill 4-inches from medium coals. Cook 5 minutes on each side or until done, brushing frequently with reserved marinade. To serve, place 1 hamburger patty on slice warm bread, top with onions, a second patty and a second slice bread.


----------



## flash (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, I was looking for some burger recipes. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Jackpot


----------



## morkdach (Jan 19, 2008)

*wow thanks if i can break the ice off the grill know what i'm maken tomorrow for the games *



*thanks
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	















*


----------



## flash (Jan 19, 2008)

My idea exactly. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am making a 50/50 ground and venison


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Burger King has nothing on you bro.


----------



## abelman (Jan 19, 2008)

Jack Pot for sure, thanks for all the great info!!


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow! Cavemen really like burgers! Thanks for sharing all the burger recipes Chris. It should take a couple of days to get em all tried 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## lcruzen (Jan 19, 2008)

Pretty weak selection.


----------



## steve s (Feb 5, 2008)

The best burgers I ever had were just a simple  regular hamburger placed in a charcoal smoker covered with garlic powder and hot smoked with hickory.  then seasened with salt and pepper at serving time.  Melt in your mouth.
steve


----------



## navacco (Feb 9, 2008)

WOW. thats more burgers than i thought were invented. The misses and I are gona try ALOT of those. 
Great post!!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 10, 2008)

Best burgers i ever had were Smokey's my Pet recipe!!
Thanks, Blake!!

Lots of Recipes there Chris!!

Have to try a few....


----------



## 3montes (Feb 10, 2008)

Lots of good recipies for sure. We have been making Hobo's for years. always easy and one of my faves. My hamburger recipe that I have developed and been using for sometime is as follows. This isn't exact in terms of measurements as I have never kept very close track but you get the idea
2lbs lean ground beef
3tbs worchesthire 
10 or  more Club Crackers finely ground (I usually put them and a Ziplock baggie and take a rolling pin to them. You want them crushed really fine) 
2 eggs
Salt pepper to your taste
dash of garlic salt
Sprinkle in as much as you want Real Bacon Bits
Splash on Red cooking wine
Add a couple of tbs of your favorite bbq sauce.
Add parmesan cheese. I usually go a little heavy on this cause I just love the flavor it gives the burgers.

Mix everything in a large bowl. Work it together real well. I usually let it all sit tigether for about a half hour before forming into patties.
Thorw on the smoker or indirect grill. The key here is ( like I even have to say it on this forum) LOW and SLOW. You don't want to cook all of that good flavor you put into them out.
I like right off the grill onto a bun with a leaf of lettuce and thats about it. Maybe a slice of raw onion. These are the juciest most flavorfull burgers you could want. I always thought it a shame to cover em up with ketchup or mustard but thats not to say you couldn't.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Mar 2, 2008)

Why not 20 beef fat/80 venison ?, grind your own, why pay for ground beef when you can get the fat for free or just about for free.

Thanks for posting the recipes, already copied and save a bunch.


----------

